# Versailles Indiana Bike show



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 8, 2017)

Has anyone here been to this one ?


----------



## Iverider (Aug 9, 2017)

Hope the batteries in the time machine are fully charged!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 9, 2017)

oops 2017 date sept 16th


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 11, 2017)

coming up this saturday


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Sep 12, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> coming up this saturday



I'll be there! Have to check it out one time... Sounds like it could be a decent show!


----------



## pattherat (Sep 14, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> View attachment 657226 Has anyone here been to this one ?




Yes, I went last year. 
Worth the trip to see the Muscle-bike Museum.
Pat M.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 16, 2017)

Great weather


----------

